# Schutzhund for dummies?



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm curious to learn more about Schutzhund and exactly what it is and how dogs are trained....any one know of any good links, book, or videos?


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Gary Patterson "Training the behavior"
Gary Patterson "Tracking from the beginning"
Helmut Raiser (translated by Armin Winkler) " Der Schutzhund"
Susan Barwig "Schutzhund theory and training methods"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This site has information with many links to other information so you don't have to immediately invest in books: 
Schutzhund Village
Also just look thru the SchH/IPO forum here, there are plenty of threads on the subject!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you both!


----------

